# Portland bike shops



## northwest (Sep 16, 2005)

I will be visiting Portland for the next week. What are some of the recommended shops to drop in and get a local vibe? Any local reccomendations for a good beer and live music?
I know Portland has a reputation for beer and bikes, do tell.


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

Lakeside Bicycles is just south of Portland in Lake Oswego. AWESOME shop! They carry tons of high end road bikes, including most of the bikes found on the ProTour: C50's, Pinarello Paris, Bianchi Carbon, Scott Addicts, Look 595, Lightspeeds, Specialized, etc.

Bought my CR1 there a couple of years ago and they took great care of me (free pro bike fit, free swap of various parts to customize to my taste, and overall excellent service!)

I drove down from Seattle to buy from them, and will again next time I need another bike!


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

river city bikes on mlk. they have an eddy merckx shrine/coffee bar.


----------

